# Are longer vacations starting to seem better?



## csalter2 (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I am finding that I don't like staying only a week on my vacations, particularly those that in which I have to fly. I have noticed that I don't want to go to Hawaii or Florida and only have 7 days. It seems as if I am leaving aas soon as I get there and two of the days are spent flying. 

As I have gotten older I notice I prefer 2 weeks or at least 10 days before I feel rested. I have also noticed that I am preferring to stay at places that I am more familiar with and don't feel the urgency to rush around catching all of the sites. Now I still enjoy visiting new places and seeing things, but I am just noticing a difference in my preferences.

Is it because I am getting old at the half century mark?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2010)

I completely agree with you.  I live on the west coast, (technically about as close you can get), and I won't fly to Hawaii for less than two weeks.  But I do find two weeks at the same Hawaiian location is too long.  So I break my trips into two resorts, preferably one each on two islands.  The interisland trip only takes a few hours, so I don't think of it as much of a travel day.

The nice part of that kind of trip is the second week feels like a new vacation, and the trip home is still the same length.

Dave


----------



## linsj (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm with you, OP. I'm self-employed with an intense schedule. One-week vacations are almost useless since it takes me that long to unwind and often I have to drag a job with me because I couldn't get it done before leaving and can't let it ride until I get back. I like to stay in one place for two weeks.

My favorite vacation is Hawaii--two weeks, one island at a time, same resort. I've been to all four major islands enough that I've seen and done most things so I can truly relax. But I also like to go to new places and sightsee, although Hawaii keeps calling me back.


----------



## BevL (Apr 11, 2010)

For our "main" winter holiday, we've been going for two weeks for about five years now.  Even when I was self-employed with my own practice, it was a mandatory break.

Unlike the previous posters though, we enjoy just staying put in one place for two weeks.  I hate the packing up and moving to change resorts.  And now that we both work at home - which means we ALWAYS have work staring us in the face - we are just happy to be completely away.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 11, 2010)

*Yep! Me too!*

I have hit 55 now and it is the desire to stay longer at a time that renewed my interest in timeshares. I am happy to stay put for a week at a time, and 2 weeks are preferable. 

As a result, I find myself looking at resales for the same resort - in the same season. And I am finding myself looking more at staying at where I am buying instead of purchasing traders - the uncertainty of trading has limited appeal.

As much as I love Hawaii, and I really love Hawaii, I don't want to subject my new husband to the flight - he is 6'4". And on top of that he is red-headed and fair, so the beach just does not have the same appeal to him.

elaine


----------



## Patri (Apr 11, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> Is it because I am getting old at the half century mark?



Nooooooooooo. You are not old. It must be something else going on.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 11, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> .
> 
> Is it because I am getting old at the half century mark?



Yup.  I'm finding this too and I'm not quite at the half century mark yet.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 11, 2010)

Once a year we do a 2 week vacation - this year it was Aruba and next year it will be Grand Cayman. We have also done 2 week cruises.
There is nothing more relaxing then two full weeks.... unless it is three!


----------



## caribbean (Apr 11, 2010)

Hell, I have been that way for years. My work is so intense that I need complete relaxation about every 3-4 months just to keep working. I will go somewhere for a week only if it is driveable in less than a day. All trips flying long distance or to the Caribbean are at least 2 weeks. Been that way for the last 15 years, even before we got into timesharing. The beauty of TSing is that we can now afford to travel more often and for longer periods of time. When you pay that much to fly it only make sence to stay longer to get the value out of the flight.

Hey Pat -  Don't you stay at Bluebeards for 2 weeks at a time?


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 12, 2010)

We go to Hawaii "often".  (HEY---we are retired !!!)  Pam and I find that we "do" like to stay at the same resort for a couple of weeks (at the same time).  Even though we live on the west coast, and the flight time is "less" than other parts of the country, we "still" are relieved to be in a unit for more than just a week.

All of that being said, "IF" the resorts are close to each other, we will "sacrifice", and move from one resort to another.

Tony


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 12, 2010)

Since the dw retired in May of 2008, the only vacations we've had that weren't at least 2 weeks long were in Missouri where we live and one in Hilton Head in July 2009 when we took my daughter and grandaughters. We stayed at Roark Valley resort in Branson, Mo in August of 2008 and Four Seasons Racquet and Country Club in Lake of the Ozarks, Mo. in June of 2009. We stayed at the Southwind 1 resort in Hilton Head in July of 2009. 
     Our longer vacations were a week at Brewster Green resort in Cape Cod followed by a week at Dunes South in Nags Head in June of 2008. Then we stayed at Escapes to the Gulf at Orange Beach in Alabama for a week in September 2008, followed by a week at the Quarter House in New Orleans in September 2008. From there we went to South Padre Island and spent a week at the Peninsula Island Resort and Spa in October 2008 and then we went to San Antonio, Tx for a few days in October.
    In Feb 2009 we spent the whole month in South Carolina. The first 3 weeks were at Marriott Barony Beach, Marriott Surf Watch and Marriott Grande Ocean. Then we spent the last week at Marriott Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach. In August 2009 we spent a week at Wyndham Pagosa Springs and then a week at Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge, Co. In October we spent a week at Vacation Village in the Berkshires in Massachusetts and Smugglers Notch resort in Vermont.
     We started 2010 with a week at Beach Place Condos in Madeira Beach, Fl. in January, then went back to Hilton Head, SC and stayed at the same 3 Marriott resorts the last week of January and the first 2 weeks of February.
     We leave the end of May this year for a week at Raintree's Sancastle Resort at Birch Bay in NW Washington, followed by a week at Eagle Crest Resort in Redmond, Or the first week of June. From there we'll go to Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe, Ca for a week and our last week will be at Marriott Summit Watch in Park City, Ut. We have driven to all these places and will drive this trip too. I figure we will drive over 6000 miles on this trip. With gas prices being what they are, I try to book more than one week at a time if I am traveling over 800 miles. So far we are enjoying our retirement. I figure we'll see as much as we can while we are still able to travel.
Bernie


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Nice Bernie*



Bernie8245 said:


> Since the dw retired in May of 2008, the only vacations we've had that weren't at least 2 weeks long were in Missouri where we live and one in Hilton Head in July 2009 when we took my daughter and grandaughters. We stayed at Roark Valley resort in Branson, Mo in August of 2008 and Four Seasons Racquet and Country Club in Lake of the Ozarks, Mo. in June of 2009. We stayed at the Southwind 1 resort in Hilton Head in July of 2009.
> Our longer vacations were a week at Brewster Green resort in Cape Cod followed by a week at Dunes South in Nags Head in June of 2008. Then we stayed at Escapes to the Gulf at Orange Beach in Alabama for a week in September 2008, followed by a week at the Quarter House in New Orleans in September 2008. From there we went to South Padre Island and spent a week at the Peninsula Island Resort and Spa in October 2008 and then we went to San Antonio, Tx for a few days in October.
> In Feb 2009 we spent the whole month in South Carolina. The first 3 weeks were at Marriott Barony Beach, Marriott Surf Watch and Marriott Grande Ocean. Then we spent the last week at Marriott Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach. In August 2009 we spent a week at Wyndham Pagosa Springs and then a week at Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge, Co. In October we spent a week at Vacation Village in the Berkshires in Massachusetts and Smugglers Notch resort in Vermont.
> We started 2010 with a week at Beach Place Condos in Madeira Beach, Fl. in January, then went back to Hilton Head, SC and stayed at the same 3 Marriott resorts the last week of January and the first 2 weeks of February.
> ...



Bernie,

You are doing what I dream to be able to do when I retire. I want to hit some of those places in the US that I really have never had a real desire to go but would love to cruise the country just to see. I have lived in New York City and all over southern California. Most of the stuff in the middle of America has not really interested me. I have visited the northeastern part of the country and the pacific northwest along with Utah, Nevada, parts of Texas an Georgia and my favorite visiting stop Florida. However, places like Missouri, South Dakota, Kansas, Louisiana and Alabama have never pulled me toward them.  However, I would like to visit just to see. 

You have inspired me to place that on my bucket list.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 12, 2010)

Our strategy for vacations is to do two weeks, but return home on a Friday, so we at least have Saturday and Sunday before going back to work - it feels less depressing that way to return home, and we give ourselves time to unpack, undust and shop for groceries.  We usually fly out on Saturday and return on Friday two weeks later.  

I also have a very stressful job and it takes me 3-4 days just to adjust after long flights and actually relax, so it does not make sense to go for a week - by the time I am settled in, I'd have to fly back home.  But we also found that 12 days at the same location are pretty much enough, by then we are ready to get back.

This May we will fly a long flight for just one week, from Portland Oregon all the way to Tampa, but that's an exception - we are short on vacation time and we would really like to look at some real estate down there.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe we are bucking the trend here, or maybe saying the same thing differently. Since I retired, and DW is still practicing, we are taking (usually) two, 2 week vaca's- up from 2-3 one week ones, interspersed with several 3-4 day drive-to getaways. 

For sure, with flying becoming the expensive, time wasting hassle that it has, any cross-country, or intercontinental trips are stretched to 2 weeks. It isn't worth it for a week.

I look forward to the time when DW either has fewer time commitments (court, symphony, board meetings) or is able to do more of these remotely online. I wouldn't enjoy just going by myself if she has other stuff going on. (sigh)

Jim Ricks


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes...one week is waaaaay to short!!


----------



## Transit (Apr 12, 2010)

I've added extra days to 2 of my vacations but I like mixing in some short 2 or 3 day jaunts.


----------



## Kenrabs (Apr 12, 2010)

We usually take one week trips except during the summer. The first time we did 2 weeks it was heaven and last year we did 3 weeks in Hawaii with a different island each week and find the longer we stay the more we don't want to return home. I laugh when i run into people who say they are ready to go home after 5 days. Longer is definetly better.


----------



## LynnW (Apr 12, 2010)

For us 2 weeks is too short! We usually go for at least 3 or 4 weeks and sometimes add a few more days. Last Oct/Nov we did 3 days in Las Vegas followed by 1 week at Desert Breezes in Palm Desert and then 3 weeks at Scottsdale Camelback. Then in Feb we did 3 weeks in Orlando. The only time we do 2 weeks is if we go to Mexico or the Caribbean and the only time we do 1 week is when we go to our home resort in Montana because it is close.

Lynn


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2010)

One week is now to short. It takes one day to rest from the automobile drive or plane flight and 10 days to totally relax.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 12, 2010)

*I Just "Luv" To Sacrifice For More Leisure Quality Time*



> *To quote Tony:* All of that being said, "IF" the resorts are close to each other, we will "sacrifice", and move from one resort to another.



Yep!  That is what I am doing - "Sacrificing!!!"

My better half and I retired at age 55; but did not really get into the idea of traveling for more than two weeks at a time until roughly 2007. 

As the recession hit hard I decided that "life is to short" and sitting at home just doesn't cut it anymore.  SO! I purchased four contracts (469,000 Wyndham points) at Myrtle Beach, SC (resale of course) to add to my portfolio of two  2-BR New Bern, NC Red Weeks and one 4-BR Lock-out  Blue Week at Duck, NC. 

Got to tell you the Wyndham purchase was, so far, one of the best "investments" I have ever made assuming that I give all the points away probably ten years from now.    

Over time, I have learned to maximize the exchange system and get the biggest bang for the buck.  We stay in a fully furnished 2 BR Condo (or larger) which on average cost me considerably less than $100 per night even when I consider transaction costs, maintenance fees, original purchase cost of the 469,000 points and the original developer cost associated with the original  purchases of the fixed weeks in the late Eighties.

For an example of how we were able to stretch six weeks in 2-BR Condos on the Beach in Florida check-out this link: 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=895252#post895252

We have not been in a plane since 2001 and honestly have no desire to go through the hassle.  Most of our "vacation trips" are now between 600 to 1,000 miles one way, so staying for as long as possible when making a trip is definitely the thing to do.

We now routinely travel to Florida for February and March and again in November and December of each year.  This pilgrimage initially started in 2006 with no less than two weeks back-to-back; but now we will not go unless we have *at least * three or four weeks tied together. 

As each year has gone by we have added to the back-to-back weeks stretching it out more each year.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 12, 2010)

caribbean said:


> Hey Pat -  Don't you stay at Bluebeards for 2 weeks at a time?


I stayed 10 days this year - will do 1 week next year and then after that it will be two at a time.

I am in the process of closing on a second fixed week to go with the one I have plus I have Wyndham Pts.


----------



## Art (Apr 13, 2010)

This also applies to cruises.  

We have gotten into the habit of doing 14 day cruises.  When did did 9 and 11 day cruises recently, it seemed way too short.  I doubt that we would even consider a week long cruise at this point.

Art


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 13, 2010)

*Amento all this*

Since we first started timesharing, we found out that we wanted 2 weeks, especially in a new place, just to get acquainted with it.

Now, we just like, moving in , setting up, and relaxing!

Now that we are timesharing full-time, we really want at least several weeks at places.  And we are finding that moving between places in the US is pretty easy compared to going to Mexico and Hawaii when we can;t take so much food easily in the  baggage (Yes, I know, others do, but it sure is easier just to drive from place to place, or even put the extra food in the checked bags to Seattle.)


----------



## Jennie (Apr 14, 2010)

We have been timesharing since 1995. We have gradually acquired fixed weeks, one floating week, RCI Points and Wyndham Points. The very first timeshare we purchased was in Orlando through the developer. I then found TUG and rescinded in time. All else was bought resale, usually at rock-bottom prices.

We have completed about 100 exchanges to places including most of the major areas of Mexico, east and west Germany, London and West Sussex, Paris and the south of France, Copenhagen, Hawaii (the 4 major islands), and all over the U.S. including Cape Cod, Williamsburg, the Berkshires, NYC, Atlantic City, Boston, New Orleans, Sedona, Las Vegas, San Diego, San Francisco, Vancouver, etc...We exchanged into at least 20 different Florida timeshares, especially between late January and mid-March, to escape the cold snowy winters in the northeast where we live.  

We did this in our late 40's and early 50's while working full-time. We were fortunate enough to have 6 weeks of vacation every year and could select "comp time" instead of cash when we worked overtime. Most times we took the cash but some years we requested enough compensatory time to yield an extra week or two of vacation instead. 

We both retired at age 55 with good government pensions. We intended to take more exotic and lengthy trips to Asia, Africa, the mid-East, Central and South America, and Australia after we retired but forgot to *factor in the responsibilities of caring for aging parents*. They were not up to traveling with us, and we did not feel comfortable being away for more than a couple of days. The lone survivor is my mother-in-law who will soon celebrate her 94th birthday. She still lives alone in her own apartment but at least one of us needs to spend time with her each day or she may forget to take her medication or eat proper meals. 

So, in recent years we began acquiring back-to-back weeks at resorts where we can "stay put" each year. We own 5 weeks at the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort between January and March. Two weeks are in the same unit but the Manager tries to keep us in this unit for the entire 5 weeks if the actual owner is not coming, or agrees to be in the unit we actually own. Or she can place RCI or I.I. exchange guests in other units. 

We also own 3 consecutive weeks in the same unit in Cape Cod in August.

Mom comes with us and enjoys the change of scenery and all the extra attention she gets being with us 24/7. After all, she has a chef, housekeeper, personal shopper, butler and chauffeur at her beck and call   .She's a real sweetheart and a pleasure to be with. I'm glad we have had the time, money, and life situation to be with her in this way. I've learned some valuable lessons about preparing for our "golden years."  

It may not be as exciting coming back to the same resorts each year but there are advantages to it. You get to know other owners who come every year. We have made some wonderful new friends. You become familiar with the staff members. You find favorite restaurants and stores that you look forward to re-visiting each year. A lot of our relatives, friends, and former co-workers have retired to Florida. We look forward to visiting back and forth with them while we are there. The bonds may otherwise have faded.

We find that we have most of the advantages of owning a winter home--but at a fraction of the cost, and without all of the ongoing expenses and worry.

This winter, while we were staying at the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort, I checked RCI on-line and saw some prime weeks available on the Gulf Coast for 7500 Points (obviously last minute cancellations). I reserved them and then rented out our unit. We drove across the Everglades and enjoyed a different experience. As wonderful as it was, I have become "spoiled" and found the packing and moving each week to be a hassle.

There are only a few places on this planet where I would be willing to go for just a week. I remember the days when you could show up at the airport within 20-30 minutes of a scheduled flight and breeze through Security. They just wanted you to flash your boarding pass. The planes were not overcrowded and seldom left or arrived late. Today it can literally take most of the day to get to a destination 2.5 hours away.  No thanks!


----------

